# Signing In successfully



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There seems to still be some members having trouble signing in and being recognised.
To start with, cancel/delete the settings you are using for the page and replace with this:

www.forums.motorhomefacts.com

When you put in your log in details also tick the box to enable to be remembered.

Should you wish to use the OLD site for some info you will be expected to sign in again, BECAUSE IT IS A DIFFERENT SITE. Also tick the little box to be remembered.

Now you need to bookmark the new site or set it up to open when you start.
MAKE SURE YOU USE THE NEW SITE, PLEASE.

Any questions.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I sign in successfully

Every single time

All I need is user name, password

Over and over again

Aldra


----------



## square_steve (Jan 13, 2016)

hello over and over again Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Tick the little box, or are you deleting when you close down. is it an ipad.

cabby.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> There seems to still be some members having trouble signing in and being recognised.
> To start with, cancel/delete the settings you are using for the page and replace with this:
> 
> www.forums.motorhomefacts.com
> ...


I just have them both bookmarked, no need to resign in then.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for elaborating about settings kev.

Aldra, it should not be necessary to log in every time either which one of the points made.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Thank you for elaborating about settings kev.
> 
> Aldra, it should not be necessary to log in every time either which one of the points made.
> 
> cabby


S'okay


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I have my regular websites set up with Speed Dial in Opera, every one takes me to the required site and Opera has the sign-in details, so one click and I'm in to 'Active Topics' on MHF, couldn't be easier.










Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> I have my regular websites set up with Speed Dial in Opera, every one takes me to the required site and Opera has the sign-in details, so one click and I'm in to 'Active Topics' on MHF, couldn't be easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do similar with Chrome, it stores any user names or passwords I choose, one click and I'm in, I think some are scared to save site details, but other than a bit of agro it's harmless.


----------

